# My Mass Gain Diet



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys I have written and planned out my mass gain diet. I work Monday to Friday 09:00am to 16:30 so this is what I have come up with. I just want your advice and any tips or pointers.

*07:00am *- USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic Protien Shake (2 Scoops with 200ml Semi Skimmed Milk)

3 whole eggs (boiled) 1 Slice of wholewheat bread and 8oz of fresh orange juice and tablet a cod liver oil.

*09:30am *- 2 BCAA's and some kind of protien shake I have'nt decided on which protien yet.

*12:00pm *- Turkey salad sandwich with wholewheat bread, 1 baked patato and 8 oz Milk.

*14:30pm *- 2 BCAA's Same protien shake as the 09:30am

*17:00pm *- Bottle of water with 5ml of Liquid Creatine.

*1 hour and 15 mins in the gym.*

*18:15pm *- 2 BCAA's and Optimum Nutritions Gold Standard Whey (1 scoop with 8oz of water).

*19:00pm *- 1 cup of brown rice, 2 chicken breast fillets and 8oz of water.

*21:30pm *- USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic Protien Shake (3 Scoops with 300ml Semi Skimmed Milk)

*Sleep.*

So what do you think???


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Pretty sure u have taken this from somewhere on the web, or its another guys diet plan. Seemin all you previous posts you have talked absolute ****!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

U need a meal Pre work out. even if it's a banana and some protein, about 30 mins before u train.

Also you have a lot of shakes and only 3 real food meals, why is this?

Also you need some simple sugars in your PWO shake.


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

I planned this diet myself as these are the portiens and supplements I currently have. I took some advice on the food choices from bodybuilding websites but that is why I am asking for your advice to help me swap foods for better foods and other tips.

Baring in mind This is my diet for Mondays, Wenesdays and Fridays as thats my gym days. I will have to alter from 17:00 onwards.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

What Rekless said.

Plus, i dont understand why you would want to alter it for non workout days. Unless your a seasoned pro that fully understand every thing about your body and what it requires everyday , i wouldnt change a thing. Over complication leads to failure. Pick a diet and stick to it as much as poss every day. Grow. Simples.


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

This is what my diet will be like every other day.

07:00am - USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic Protien Shake (2 Scoops with 200ml Semi Skimmed Milk)

3 whole eggs (boiled) 1 Slice of wholewheat bread and 8oz of fresh orange juice and tablet a cod liver oil.

09:30am - 2 BCAA's and some kind of protien shake I have'nt decided on which protien yet.

12:00pm - Turkey salad sandwich with wholewheat bread, 1 baked patato and 8 oz Milk.

14:30pm - 2 BCAA's Same protien shake as the 09:30am

17:00pm - 1 cup of brown rice, 2 chicken breast fillets and 8oz of water.

19:30pm - 2 BCAA's, portion of fruit (probably a bannana) and glass of water.

21:30pm - USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic Protien Shake (3 Scoops with 300ml Semi Skimmed Milk)

Sleep.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry, still dont understand why your bothering.

Good luck with your bulk tho.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Well mate,you have made an effort this time .This is a good start and you should stick to it and see how you go,as said add a meal pre workout for energy in the gym.If you don't make any more silly posts and listen to advice you will earn respect...Good luck.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Do it every day though! As the old saying goes - you grow outside the gym not inside it!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

read the sticky in the 'food, diet and nutrition info' section:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html

This gives you a good idea of what you need to be eating, you can replace some of the food in the meals for another food that is equal in terms of nutriets (protein, carbs etc.)


----------



## BRENNAN_92 (Oct 5, 2010)

I think I might switch my breakfast for this because boiling eggs and eating them can take the ****.

07:00am - USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic Protien Shake (2 Scoops with 200ml Semi Skimmed Milk)

1 sachet of oats 1 bagel cut in have spreaded with peanut butter and jam and 8oz of fresh orange juice and tablet a cod liver oil.


----------

